# Rendre muet un groupe iCloud



## Gazoucks (2 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Voila, je cherche mais je ne trouve pas. 

Je souhaiterai rendre muet tout un groupe de contact (pro) quand je suis pas au boulot. 
Je n'ai actuellement pas la possibilité d'avoir un téléphone pro

Je suis preneur de tous vos conseils, même si ça ne concerne pas iCloud

Merci beaucoup


----------

